# San Francisco Couple does not, Crack Ho/treaker does.



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Lyft Driver Only

I did twenty five rides on Thursday, which is a lot for me as I usually only drive a couple of hours in the mornings. But with all the recent snow, was unable to work my other job, so why not drive in the snow with my all wheel drive vehicle and make all the PT fares (up to 400%).

Out of the twenty five rides, twenty pax tipped through the Lyft app and two gave me a cash tips (cash tips are very rare!). This was highly unusual as I usually only get about 60% of pax tipping and very much less percentage if the pax pays a PT fare, which nineteen were. Friday was back to normal for percentage of pax tipped.

The kicker was the crack ho/tweaker gave me a five buck tip for a min fare ride and as usual, a
San Francisco couple does not!!!


----------

